# campping lake livingston



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

The family wants to camp out around L.Livingston this coming weekend. I saw Bethy Creek camp grounds and looks ok for a private place. Have some experience with Wolf Creek park a long time ago. Any recommendations from this group? We have a big tent with all the stuff to go with it FYI. Thanks, GG


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Haven't stayed at the park you mentioned but have stayed at Lake Livingston State Park and would definitely recommend it. Had a nice time and the facilities were well maintained.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i bought a cab over camper from the head ranger at Lake Livingston State Park and while there we looked around. looks like a good camp spot if the lake returns to normal level.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

smooth move said:


> ...looks like a good camp spot if the lake returns to normal level.


LL has been at normal level for awhile now. I've always heard good things about LL State Park.


----------



## BT_boater (Jan 20, 2012)

I stayed at Wolf Creek a couple weeks ago. Very clean and nice people. We went during week so we had only a few other campers around. Good place if its not windy!


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Wolf Creek is the way to go....the spots are huge compared to the state park. Wolf Creek is clean, and an over all well run park. We camp there every Memorial weekend and for the 4th


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the info folks. Gary


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

I haven't stayed at Bethy Creek, however, I did rent a pontoon boat from them. I didn't even want to drive my truck through Bethy Creek, I can't imagine dragging my camper through there. The roads are terrible and there were too many full timers for me.

I wouldn't recommend renting one of their pontoon boats either. Spent about 45 minutes trying to re-start one after shutting off and swimming. Guess you get what you pay for. Lesson learned.


----------



## 540chevy (Jun 29, 2011)

North shore rv park is the only way to go,


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

been going to wolf creek for over 20 years. very clean place. good boat ramp. awesome fish cleaning station. and always great coffee and good conversation at the marina located in the park.


----------

